# moving AGP card



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

I have an idea. I want to make a flat PC. One that i could hang on a wall or fit in a laptop case. My question is:

Is there a way to get a video card to lay sideways? I have looked around to see if the may be a slot extender of something, but with no success. My other though would to take on off any old mobo and conect them with some flat copper wires. However I don't think I have it in me.

Any suggesting would be great thanks.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

On-Board video man :smile: 

I have never seen a connector like that but I have seen 1-U server vid-cards that only extend and inch or two above the agp port and then from there you could use that card and modify it to fit your application.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

hmm you could try to custom make it.

1. get an old agp video card kidna same stats all you need is the slot conector.

2.take a dremel and cut that off cleanly.

3.get a old mobo with an agp slot and see how that works and try to lift it off the board cleanly and make sure you kinda kno where the conectors go.

4.get some cable and solder the cables onto the old agp card conector and the slot conector of the old mobo

5.see if it works

just an idea


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

If you are going to use an old agp port you could use ribbon cable to make it look real clean like.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Here is what I found

http://www.orbitmicro.com/products/riser cards/32 bit riser cards.htm


----------

